# New goat mom won't sleep with babies who are constipated



## Braxis (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay so I posted this thread last night before our ND doe went into labor on her own and she had an easy delivery of three very large babies: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25830

All three babies got colostrum. The smallest of the three had some diarrhea, I gave electrolytes and she perked up. Gave all three of them electrolytes about 45 minutes ago and noticed the other two were straining to have bowel movements. Their mom, who had previously been very attentive, decided she wanted to sleep with the other goats, nowhere near the babies. I washed the babies bums with a warm washcloth to stimulate them to poop and one of them did, the other two just fell asleep and I am uncertain how often they will poop during sleeping time. 

I bribed mom back into the pen with them and barricaded her in (she has broken out of there three times despite my best efforts) really well and she nursed and stimulated the baby that was awake.

I know I am probably overreacting here - lack of sleep, a little worried about these kids since we lost one kid earlier this year due to a herniated bowel into the umbilical and it was really tough. Really worried about losing anymore. 

My two questions are: 1) Is the fact that momma goat won't sleep near the babies normal? Should I be worried about her health? She passed two huge placentas (I mentioned all the babies were large) and is not bleeding, no foul smelling discharge. I gave her penicillin earlier because I did have to go inside to position one of the babies. Have given her electrolytes and tons of food today - she seems VERY hungry. She had molasses/corn syrup water before and after her labor and have been keeping her sugar/carb intake up as reasonably as I can. She also has access to good forage and has been eating a lot of that too. 

2) How often should these babies be having bowel movements, especially if they are sleeping? Do I need to do a little lubed q-tip insertion into their rectums or can I let mom handle that? Enemas? 

Thank you in advance for your advice, as you can see I am a little  after a long night and long day.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2013)

Braxis said:
			
		

> Okay so I posted this thread last night before our ND doe went into labor on her own and she had an easy delivery of three very large babies: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25830
> 
> All three babies got colostrum. The smallest of the three had some diarrhea, I gave electrolytes and she perked up. Gave all three of them electrolytes about 45 minutes ago and noticed the other two were straining to have bowel movements. Their mom, who had previously been very attentive, decided she wanted to sleep with the other goats, nowhere near the babies. I washed the babies bums with a warm washcloth to stimulate them to poop and one of them did, the other two just fell asleep and I am uncertain how often they will poop during sleeping time.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by diarrhea? What did it look like?
Most of the time you really will not see them pooping at 1 day old. The poop will be seedy yellow from the colostrum. The mom learns their scent from this also. If they are nursing why the electrolytes? A one day old kid will not need an enema.


----------



## Braxis (Apr 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> What do you mean by diarrhea? What did it look like?
> Most of the time you really will not see them pooping at 1 day old. The poop will be seedy yellow from the colostrum. The mom learns their scent from this also. If they are nursing why the electrolytes? A one day old kid will not need an enema.


At first the smallest one had runny, dark poop, not the yellowish I have seen in previous kids. It was very sticky and she strained to pass it. She's passed this kind of poop about 6 times today. Hers has since become a combination of firmer yellow and runny, sticky and dark. She was sickly and lethargic, and I feared she would dehydrate, hence the electrolytes. She's had 3/4 of an oz over the course of the day. 

A few hours later, 2 and 3 started to look lethargic, same symptoms. Perked up with 1/4 oz of electrolytes each. The second baby in particular is straining but nothing is coming out, even after the warm wash-cloth treatment.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

The dark stuff is the first poo. I cannot remember its tech name though.
I hope they make it thru okay


----------



## Braxis (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks! That's reassuring. I just went to check and the second baby, the one who hadn't pooped yet, had a nice yellow, solid poop in her sleep. Treating mom for ketosis, I think that might be why she was trying to "isolate" by staying away from the babies. She's doing good and still letting them nurse and such. I think crisis is averted  <3


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh good.  
Its always a relief when things progress in the right direction


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Meconium is the first poop which is dark and tarie


----------



## Braxis (Apr 22, 2013)

Update:
The babies are doing great and are starting to bounce around and frolic. They are well and happy. Thanks for the info! You guys are awesome.


----------

